# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар по защитной работе с Райно Флюгге, 24-26.04.2009

## Воеводская Елена

*МЕСТНАЯ ГРУППА РСВНО «ЛЕГИОН» ПРИГЛАШАЕТ НА СЕМИНАР ПО ЗАЩИТНОЙ РАБОТЕ
г. Яхрома, 24-26 апреля 2009 года*

*Тема семинара: «Умение фигурантом «читать» собаку и определение ТСБ во время защитной работы»* 

Семинар проводит судья SV по рабочим качествам, президент Канадского Клуба владельцев немецкой овчарки, Райно Флюгге.

Семинар состоит из практической части и теоретической. Во время практики будет использоваться камера размещенная на голове фигуранта. Снятое таким образом видео будет рассматриваться наряду с обычной видеосъемкой во время теоретической части. 

Приглашаем фигурантов *с собаками* для работы на семинаре и всех любителей дрессировки в качестве зрителей. 

При записи на семинар просим указать Ф.И.О. фигуранта, телефон и электронный адрес, город проживания, необходимость поселения и данные собаки с которой он будет работать: порода, возраст, кличка, уровень дрессировки. Желательно представлять собак с защитой не ниже среднего уровня. 

Фигуранты должны иметь при себе:
- тренировочные штаны (костюм);
- дрессировочный рукав.

Стоимость: для фигурантов 40 евро, для зрителей - 30 евро. Возможна оплата при регистрации перед началом семинара.

Продолжительность семинара 2,5 дня (пятница, суббота, 1/2 воскресенья).

Заявки от фигурантов принимаются до 13 апреля 2009г.

Более подробное расписание будет размещено несколько позже.

Контакты для записи на семинар:
jbelenit@gmail.com
8-906-093-11-45
8-903-276-48-39

----------


## Воеводская Елена

*Примерный план семинара*

1 день
9.00 – Встреча, введение и разъяснение понятия TSB и его важности в защите.
10.00 – практическая работа ведущего семинар – распознавание TSB (язык тела собаки и помощника)
13.00 – перерыв
14.00 – продолжение практической работы ведущего семинар (важность баланса между добычей и агрессией)
17.00 – отъезд
17.30 – просмотр отснятого видеоматериала и дискуссия

2 день
9.00 – Продолжение практической работы участников и ведущего семинара (анализ TSB, язык тела собаки)
12.00 – перерыв
13.00 – продолжение – практическая работа участников семинара со своими собаками!! (Анализ и решение проблем)
16.30 – просмотр отснятого видеоматериала и дискуссия.

3 день
9.00 – Продолжение практической работы участников семинара со своими собаками.
12.00 - Заключительная дискуссия.
13.00 - Отъезд.

----------


## Tatjana

Лена, как семинар прошел? Что новенького? Где можно прочитать отзывы?

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Таня, только что вернулись из лагеря. Скоро постараемся разместить фотографии. Будем делать видео. но это займет много времени. Пока видела один отзыв на вартхофе от фигуранта из Новосибирска.

----------


## Воеводская Елена

Выложила фоторепортаж на вартхофе.

Полные фотоальбомы: первый  и  второй

----------

